# Sedona 4000FD for surf casting ?



## Anthony7 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I am writing to find out if the Shimano Sedona 4000FD is great for casting distances ?.

I like its specifications drag, weight and size ill be fitting it on to a 12FT surf rod. It also falls in my price range.

What are people's thoughts on this reel for casting ?. Will I be able to achieve 120yd or even + ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It all depends on wind, line, mainly technique, bait/weight aero dynamics


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This like any other reel is a place to hold line in most cases (fishing) if YOU and the ROD are capable then the answer is yes. If your form is poor then no reel will give you what you are looking for no matter how much the cost......Just cold hard facts.......


----------



## Anthony7 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks, so this reel can do the casting job as long as the technique and line are all correct ?.


----------



## stone (Feb 5, 2009)

I do not know what type of fishing you do, I find this reel could be too small for a 12 foot rod


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

4000 size reel is pretty much the bare minimum for a standard surfcasting setup, and I'm talking 8'-9' rods. (at least, around here.)

A 12' surf rod is going to dwarf that reel, and have poor balance most likely. Yes, it can be done, and yes you can throw it 120yds. But will you have any line left afterwards? Is it going to be any easier or better casting than a proper 5000/6000 size reel? Probably not.

If you put 20-30lb braid on it, with no mono backing, it could be enough to get the job done on a decent size fish. I've caught sharks up to about 4.5ft on a 4000 size Shimano FX, but it's a much more difficult task than catching the same fish on one of my big setups, and anything bigger would probably spool me on the first run.


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

Well a 4000 sized Shimano can about 250yards of 15#braid.. But the balance would it awful. Also imagine the load that the little reel would be under with all the cranking.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

Anthony7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am writing to find out if the Shimano Sedona 4000FD is great for casting distances ?.
> 
> ...


I use the 4000 size shimano and diawa reels on a 13' cts 3 to 6oz vapor trail , ccp 2to 5oz 11' and century slingshot 12'6'' 1to 4oz. I like these spinners with 15lb test braid. and 50lbtest braid shock leader. I casted these rods on the field with the spinners and a 5500 size abu with 12lb mono and 30lb shock leader. I average around 130yards with a 3oz weight. the abu will generally cast about 5 yards farther than the spinner. The abu is running the edge of disaster and the spinners are pretty forgiving as long as I use something to keep from cutting my index finger.


----------

